# MaterniT21 test or an Amnio



## sadie

For those of you in the US: Which are you choosing to do and why?

Any chance it is also available in Canada?


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am not pregnant yet , but I would need a little more info on this new test, but what I have read so far it seems I would go with the blood test. :flower:


----------



## Helenita

I had the MaterniT21 blood test done, as you probably saw from my post in the other thread: "Screen Positive for Downs." I wanted to avoid amnio and to know the results sooner. I thought it was worth it after reading information about it. I do not think it is offered in Canada yet, as it was just marketed in the US on October 21, but I do not know for sure. Maybe it is available in major metropolitan areas.


----------



## sadie

Thanks again.


----------



## RNTTC2011

I'm definitely going to ask my doctor about the MaterniT21 blood test and see if they offer it at my hospital. I think that if it's 99.8% effective, then it could eliminate the amnio risks altogether. However, if that option is not available then I will do the amnio. I don't know if it would change our minds, but I would definitely want to know so I could prepare and set up some real support prior to the birth. I would like to hear from people who had both and what the results were comparetively (sp?) :shrug:


----------



## sadie

The only thing is that it only tests for trisomy21. I am going to make an amnio appt, but the best docs in NYC dont seem to accept my insurance! Lovely!


----------



## PoodleMommy

My 12-week NT scan + blood work gave me a 1/88 risk of Down syndrome, which I'm honestly not worried about, but if I were, I'd do MaterniT21 over amnio, no question. I don't want to take even the tiniest risk of harming my baby.


----------



## Andypanda6570

sadie said:


> The only thing is that it only tests for trisomy21. I am going to make an amnio appt, but the best docs in NYC dont seem to accept my insurance! Lovely!

Really? I am in NYC , what insurance do you have? They take everything even medicaid so I am surprised they don't take yours. I have United Health Care and everyone takes that. Was just curious about this, since a lot of doctors even take medicaid ( goverment assisted insurance not saying that is what you have just saying they even take that ) , so I am confused why they wont take yours. :flower:


----------



## sadie

GHI.... Its the closest thing to crap. However, some of my great doctors take it, just not the amnio experts. My doc works out of st luke's so i scheduled my amnio there for Jan 6, unless i manage to get a NJ doctor to prescribe me the blood test....


----------



## Helenita

Yes, the only limitation of the MaterniT21 is that it only tests for Trisomy 21. Sorry about not mentioning that earlier. However, if you are doing the combined NT/blood screening first, they also give you the risk for Trisomy 18 in it, so if that's low, then you are only worried about Trisomy 21 and can confirm/rule it out with MaterniT21. This is why I did it, because my Trisomy 18 risk came back as 1:900. Surely, there are other chromosomal abnormalities that can be seen in the karyotype if you do the amnio, but first of all, they are much more rare, and second of all, I would imagine that you could have suspicion about them while doing the ultrasound, so I would not do the amnio for other things, if I am otherwise not worried.


----------



## canadadiva

Thanks for the interesting post, I have never heard of MaterniT21 blood test. Maybe because I live in Canada or because I'm new to this stuff.


----------



## Andypanda6570

sadie said:


> GHI.... Its the closest thing to crap. However, some of my great doctors take it, just not the amnio experts. My doc works out of st luke's so i scheduled my amnio there for Jan 6, unless i manage to get a NJ doctor to prescribe me the blood test....

WOW, really? GHI is one of the best insurance carriers around. My dad retired from the city of New York and GHI is what he retired with. GHI, United health care, Blue cross Blue shield they all are really good, I don't know why you are having such a problem , every doctor I know takes GHI.. Are you in New Jersey in New York? 

I have one of the top OBGYN's for my Amnio in New York and he even takes GHI. Just very surprised you had so many not take it or you think it is crap .. 
Anyway I wish you all the best :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## sadie

I am in NY. But am looking for a NJ doc to precrbibe me the MaterniT21 blood test. Any chance you'd share your amnio doc with me? I made my appt at St Lukes/Roosevelt, but I'm not impressed.


----------



## sadie

side note, some of my docs are really great. tho from time to time, I need a really pro and they just dont want to deal with GHI. they pay the least and require a lot of paperwork so docs dont want to even deal with them!
n


----------



## klsltsp

Hello All, I'm in Canada and had my OB apt this week. We asked him if there were alternatives to the amnio and he said it was the safest intrusive mechanism. He also said that the risk is actually about 1 in 400 and that they do the amnios guided by ultrasound now which makes them much safer. I'm still not sure if I would have one but this did make me feel much better about having one. He didn't mention this blood test.


----------



## sunshine36

Here is some additional information for those wanting to know more about the Maternit21 test:

(oops, won't let me post the link...sorry everyone -- you can just do a google search for sequenomcmm though and it will lead to the website with all the info you need)


Something I found interesting: "Recent published data indicate that the core technology which underlies the MaterniT21 test also has the capability to detect other aneuploidies, such as trisomy 18 and trisomy 13. If either of these aneuploidies is detected by the MaterniT21 test, Sequenom CMM will be reporting these results to the physician. The performance of the test for trisomy 18 and trisomy 13 has not been validated in a large clinical study. A negative result does not preclude the presence of trisomy 18 or trisomy 13."

So the test may catch T18 or T13 as well, but they just couldn't obtain statistical significance in their studies (probably because there are far fewer instances of these abnormalities in the general population than T21 and it would take years to come up with enough samples to get a statistically significant results).

Also, the test was only available in these markets at launch in October: Seattle, San Francisco, Los Angeles, San Diego, Phoenix, Denver/Salt Lake City, St. Louis, Dallas, Houston, Chicago, Indianapolis, Detroit, Pittsburgh, Nashville, Atlanta, Orlando, Charlotte, Baltimore, Philadelphia, and Boston.

I can't find whether or not new markets have been added since...it seems the launch date was October. Still, I think a good doctor should be aware of this test given that it is non-invasive and doesn't harm the fetus.


----------



## Garnet

I just had a amnio done on Wednesday. I was really hestitant but I just did it because the Dr. thought it would be best. It took only about 10 minutes and the it felt like a bee sting then when it hit the uterus and it felt like pinching then she took out the fluid. They used a ultrasound to make sure they didn't hit the baby. The risk was 1/300 for MC. I was a little sore for about a day just where the needle went in. I just pretty much did bed rest for 24 hours. Just thought I'd let you all know the experience of Amnio was like...


----------

